# Does anyone ever feel guilty about getting a puppy from a breeder?



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello fellow Golden lovers. It's been a while since I've been on here. I used to belong a long while ago and came back in January when it was discovered that my Abby had a tumor on her heart. I did post back in January that Abby had been put to sleep on January 15th. I'm not over that and probably never will be. So much of me was in her and so much of her was in me that it felt like part of me actually died that day.

When she died, I contacted the breeder thinking she would want to know. She did and felt bad about it and all that. Said she never heard from anyone else that adopted from that litter that their dogs had gotten cancer. Could be they haven't or maybe they just didn't bother to tell her.

She contacted me after that saying she was planning a litter for the Spring and even though it was pretty soon after Abby leaving me, she wanted to know if I would like my name put on the list for a puppy. After thinking about it, I decided I would. Turns out her female didn't go into heat until later than she thought and now the puppies are due in July! I am excited about it all but I feel guilty too. 

Not guilty because of Abby, but guilty because we have also rescued a Golden in the past and the price of rescuing a grown Golden is so much cheaper than the cost of the puppy. I could rescue several Goldens for the price of the puppy, maybe not all at once, but I could. So I'm wondering if I am doing the right thing. I love Golden Retriever puppies - we've raised 4 from puppies over the years and rescued one that was 2 years old. They are all gone from us now and we have a 4 year old Beagle who we got from the shelter and a 2 year old mixed breed who we got from the shelter. How does one justify spending so much money on a puppy when there are others in need? 

Please don't think I am condemning people who get puppies, especially when I am on the list for one right now!  Rather I am just wondering if I am the only one who ever felt this way?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I bought Brady from a reputable breeder. A couple weeks after I bought him, I did go through a period of guilt and shame that I did not rescue. At that time, rescue was not for me. I had rescued in the past. A few years later, I did rescue a golden and actually it was quite hard. We had to travel approx 300 miles to find one!

Do not feel guilty. It sounds like this puppy is meant to be yours. You can always support rescue in other ways, or eventually adopt a another in a few years.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sometimes I feel guilty. I had searched for a rescue golden but I actually wouldn't have qualified with the local GR rescue. At the same time, I wouldn't trade my breeder bought dog for the world. I knew I wanted a golden, and for me it was the most practical decision to buy from a breeder. I will always try and rescue when I can but not every home is perfect for every dog. Although I wasn't able to adopt, I try and do what I can for rescue dogs. Even if I don't have any money to donate, they can have my time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Nope, never.

For one thing, rescues won't talk to us because we don't have a fenced in yard. I wanted a puppy. I don't feel guilty about wanting a puppy and getting a puppy and it makes me very annoyed when people act all superior because they rescued. I'm happy for them and for the dog, but that's not my choice and I don't have to defend it. 

Neither do you. And anyone who makes you feel that you have to needs to go away.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope.  

I have never felt guilty for supporting the breed I love by purchasing from a good breeder and raising and showing off my guys to people so they know what the breed should be. For as long as there's people like me buying puppies from good breeders, the actual breeds we love will continue to thrive. 

Golden retrievers are a beloved breed... and generally speaking the instant they land in shelters as a stray.... there is a waiting line of regular people trying to adopt the dog before the rescues can. 

And go beyond that - rescues do not place dogs in any home. They will make homes jump through hoops and single out people based on their own...preferences. My home was turned down, for example.  My take on that is they have a glut of applications for dogs and can afford to weed through and so on. And basically, that means, they don't "need" people. They already have a ton of people trying to adopt. 

Honestly speaking, the only time I feel really bad about not being a good home for a rescue dog.... it's basically those lab mixes, pit bull mixes, boxer mixes, hound mixes, husky mixes, poodle-junk mixes.... which do not adopt out as fast as goldens. Many of these dogs need a single dog home, which I haven't had since I was a kid. And many of them DEFINITELY need fences, unlike golden retrievers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Megora said:


> Nope.
> 
> I have never felt guilty for supporting the breed I love by purchasing from a good breeder and raising and showing off my guys to people so they know what the breed should be. For as long as there's people like me buying puppies from good breeders, the actual breeds we love will continue to thrive.
> 
> ...



All the reasons above are why we had to travel so far to rescue, and we almost did not get her because we lived so far.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I do not feel guilty at all. However, I do feel terrible for the dogs that need to be rescued.

In the future, should it allow, I may consider a rescue dog.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Enjoy your pup without guilt I completely understand those feelings. We lost Jack in March (who was from a reputable breeder) and had an opportunity to get a dog along his lines through a breeder. It was only coincidental that we came across a golden who was NOT in rescue (at the pound) and had a disability that they were going to do the unthinkable should he not find a home. So, we found ourselves in a situation of fostering and fell in love. However, had that not happened, we would be with a bred dog or puppy. Now we have three rescues and I can promise you, in the future, we will have at least three well bred golden retriever puppies. There is a time and place for everything. Also, I so hear you on missing your dear Abby. Jack was my heart dog and he stole a piece of me when he died. Everyday I miss him dearly. Hugs your way. No puppy or adult dog, rescue or bred will replace her. But, I promise you, there will be happiness in your home again.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I know how you feel...I feel that way, too, especially as I've supported and volunteered with shelters and a rescue group in the past and most of my dogs have been rescues.

The fact is that it's really, really hard to get a rescue Golden up here in the Northeast. I have a friend who's been approved for two years and still doesn't have a dog. 

So, my internal debate goes like this: I definitely want a Golden. And I desperately want a healthy, happy Golden. And for the first time, I'd like to work with that dog from his puppyhood and make my own mistakes, instead of working to correct the mistakes of others 

Right now I'm hoping to have a puppy next May--found a great breeder who really focuses on early socialization, which is a huge thing for me, and was hoping to have a puppy this fall but the breeding didn't take. I'm planning to wait until her next planned litter, although I do hate living without a Golden!

There are other ways to support rescue groups than adopting, so that's my plan. I say grab that puppy and have a wonderful time!

ETA: Not sure if this applies to you, but it's also true in my case that I have an existing pack. I know from experience that a young/baby male would make the easiest transition into my crazy gang of three and it's even harder to rescue when you have specific criteria.

Although, to be honest, if the right dog walked up my driveway tomorrow or otherwise got my attention, I'd throw all of these considerations out of the window in a heartbeat. Love knows no logic!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Nope, never.
> 
> For one thing, rescues won't talk to us because we don't have a fenced in yard. I wanted a puppy. I don't feel guilty about wanting a puppy and getting a puppy and it makes me very annoyed when people act all superior because they rescued. I'm happy for them and for the dog, but that's not my choice and I don't have to defend it.
> 
> Neither do you. And anyone who makes you feel that you have to needs to go away.


It's funny, people's perceptions. I only rescue. I just don't want a puppy. I get annoyed when people who go to a breeder act all superior because they got a puppy from a breeder. They will tell you how it is better than rescue because you just don't know what you are getting. I've had Golden friends say "Oh, you don't want to do that. You never know with a rescue." Goes both ways. You got the healthy puppy of your dreams (hopefully). A puppy you can watch grow into the dog you want. Flip side, I became a dog's dream when I adopted them and worked with them to make them the best they can be. That is my dream. Room for both, even in the same house sometimes. Get your puppy and enjoy them life is too short for feeling guilty about something like that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both of my Goldens are adopted, my girl through a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Humane Society. I absolutely love my two Rescued Goldens, there is something very special about a Golden that has been given a second chance at life. 

I use to help the GR Rescue I got my Roxy through with Intake and doing several other things until they stopped operating here in NC. 

Some GR Rescues get puppies, but not very often and when they do, they are adopted very quickly. Most of the Goldens that are in GR Rescues have no behavioral or health problems, but many do. My Remy that I adopted through my County Humane Society has been the easiest dog I've ever had. He was found as a Stray but apparently belonged to someone at some point in time because he knew basic commands. 

Some Goldens go into Rescue because they have been found as a stray, are pulled from Area Shelters, are owner surrenders for various reasons of the owners such as moving, their own health problems. Most of these Goldens have been cherished family members and have been trained. 

Rescue is not for everyone and I think people should do what is best for them. I don't think you should ever feel guilty about the choices you make in life. It is your life to live. 

*Yes, there are a lot of Goldens in need*, if you're on Facebook there is a group called Friends of Golden Retrievers. They list Goldens that are in need of adoption or rescue, they also list Lost and Found Goldens. 

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

I have been listing a lot of the Goldens that are available for adoption in the Rescue thread that are in Shelters, H.S., SPCA, or with non Golden Rescue Groups. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cases/272457-available-adoption-listings.html

If you want to support a GR Rescue, you can do so financially or by volunteering. There are so many ways you can help a Rescue Group. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Again, you have to do what is best for you and be happy with your choices.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

There's absolutely no reason to feel guilty, but I guess it's human nature when you are an animal lover.

I have a rescue Golden and I went through feelings of guilt because I didn't adopt a mutt from our local shelter where I volunteer! :doh: Most of the mutts were pit mixes or hound mixes - neither of which were the right fit for my family. Then I felt guilty about adopting a purebred, but my son really, really wanted a golden. I continued to volunteer at the shelter which also helps homeless pets.

I agree with earlier posters - it is often difficult to adopt a rescue golden in the northeast. I don't have a fenced yard and that is an immediate dis-qualifier for many rescue groups. I made oodles of phone calls and eventually located a rescue group in upstate NY with a hard-to-place golden and drove hours to adopt him. He's a great dog and I love him to bits, but he's not easy. Rescue isn't for everyone.

There are other ways to help homeless pets. Maybe you can sponsor a dog at your local shelter in memory of your Abby.

Enjoy your puppy from the breeder you have a relationship with. No need to feel guilty! 

(Can't wait to see pics of your new family member!)


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't see it as something to feel guilty over. I like most dogs, but I love goldens.
If I would tally up all the pet expenses, both direct and indirect that I have had over just the last 20 years it would exceed the national budget of some third world countries. I've rescued in the past, I will in the future but I'm not going to feel guilty about buying a puppy.
My experience with the rescue agencies, like others have commented on has left me with the impression they don't want me automatically because I don't have a fenced yard. I feel bad that there are so many dogs in shelters because they have behavior issues caused by neglectful or ignorant owners. Kudo's to those that have the ability to adopt them and retrain them, but not everyone can.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brianne said:


> I agree with earlier posters - it is often difficult to adopt a rescue golden in the northeast. I don't have a fenced yard and that is an immediate dis-qualifier for many rescue groups. I made oodles of phone calls and eventually located a rescue group in upstate NY with a hard-to-place golden and drove hours to adopt him. He's a great dog and I love him to bits, but he's not easy. Rescue isn't for everyone.
> 
> There are other ways to help homeless pets. Maybe you can sponsor a dog at your local shelter in memory of your Abby.



Anyone living in the Northeast and is interested in Adopting a Golden and you haven't been able to find one in your area, Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue, *(MAGRR)* located in Memphis, TN adopts Goldens to people living in the Northeast. We have a member here on the forum-Lennap that adopted her boy through this group. 

Here's their website for more information:

Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue

If anyone would like to make a donation to a GR Rescue in Memory of the Golden that has passed, most of the GR Rescues have a special donation fund for Memorials.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think it just depends on your life circumstances, preference of going through the puppy stage or wanting to skip that part. Here in Michigan, there are very few rescue goldens available. Yay for that!  I see that as a good thing. 

I have always had a puppy from a breeder and will continue to do so. I love those moments of picking out a puppy from a litter and watching them grow. However, I make sure to donate to a couple of shelters and rescue groups throughout the year, as well, in memory of my goldens that have passed. I will also never breed any of my goldens. Nothing against those that breed because there are some amazing breeders out there, but I just feel that is my responsibility to not do it. 

I think there are great ways to help out rescued dogs without actually rescuing a dog.  It is my hope that my parents will someday rescue a golden. They are the perfect candidates to do that and would rather watch their daughter go through the puppy stage then they would themselves.  

I had one person tell me they couldn't believe I wouldn't adopt a shelter dog after I got Josie. This, coming from a person who didn't have a dog at all. Don't feel guilty about getting a puppy and don't let anyone make you feel guilty. My belief is every dog needs a good home no matter where it came from. If you make sure your dog is loved, cared for, and never ends up in a rescue or shelter, then you're doing your part as a responsible dog owner.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Think of it as the difference between wanting to adopt a newborn baby verses the family that decides to go overseas and adopt an older child. Neither is right and neither is wrong. They are electing to add to their family in the way that works for them. No one would consider telling the family that wants a newborn that they "should" have rescued an older child. Do what works for you and your family.

By the way, many shelters in the northern half of the US struggle to supply the demand for dogs. The runs at my local shelter are usually empty but for 2 or 3 and it is common practice to import dogs from southern states to help place them. It sort of goes against the idea that there is a great number of dogs in need if you have to travel great distances to get one or they need to be imported.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wouldn't feel guilty. It really depends on the lesson and their situation. 

I looked at rescues before I got Ella as a puppy. I personally had a hard time with them. Even though I'm an adult, I still live with my parents, which I believe counted against me even though my parents were willing to give their okay. Others I was eliminated from because the yard isn't fenced. I also wanted to meet the dog before the adoption, and a lot of rescues in CT didn't let you do that because they didn't want to ship a dog up from the south and not have it adopted. I understand why but it just didn't work for me. I did look at a couple of mixes but none of them clicked with me. I ended up getting Ella and don't regret it. I won't rule out a rescue for a future, but for my car at my time a puppy worked out better. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, I don't feel guilty at all for getting my goldens as pups from reputable breeders. You should not feel guilty either.

As to rescue dogs, I adopted a lab mix from a kill shelter at 10 months old and he passed on this January at almost 13 years old. I never regretted for a single minute for having him in my life, he was such a sweetheart so I don't understand why so many people snob lab mixes. They are usually great dogs - I have met so many. 

I also have a purebred standard dachshund that was a stray - don't regret taking him in either. 

I think as long as you give your pup or dog a good home, it does not really matter where they come from. They all deserve a good home.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

You should not feel guilty at all. I am involved with rescue with another breed and yet I have owned 3 Goldens all from breeders. There are very few Goldens in rescue in the NE. Spay/neuter requirements and the closing of many pet stores has greatly cut down on the number of available adoptable dogs in the area. You can adopt from many rescues out of the area, but you are then taking a big chance that the dog will fit into your home and that the rescue has told you all that you need to know about the dog. As long as you are not buying from a pet store or a byb, you have nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I have to say, I do understand what you are saying. We got our first golden from an ad in the newspaper almost 20 years ago, after we spent weeks and weeks visiting every shelter we could think of. I left each one in tears and felt horrible for each and every dog in there, but I couldn't find a dog that was right for us. I'd always wanted a golden so I finally "gave up" and got a puppy. Obviously, I know better than to do that now, but even though she was from basically a BYB, she still was a good, healthy girl who lived to be 14+ and increased my love for the breed so much that we adopted another girl from a rescue a year and a half later. After adopting her from a rescue, I was determined that was the only way to go. I volunteered for our local golden rescue, supported our adopted girl's rescue, which was out of state, and would tell everyone far and wide the benefits of rescue/adoption.

After we lost our first golden girl 3 years ago, we immediately wanted to rescue again but I can't believe how hard we found it to be. We were unable to adopt with the local rescue due to the fact that we have young children. Over the next several weeks, we contacted several rescue organizations both in state and out, golden rescue, all breed, and lab and were approved with all of them. In the end, we found a wonderful girl with a rescue 3 states away. Ironically, we were chosen by her foster family because we have kids. She was the best dog in the world - she was gorgeous with an amazing temperament, was impeccably trained, LOVED my kids and just the best ambassador for rescue and the breed itself. When we lost her a year later, we were devastated and the idea of going through a search again seemed so daunting. We are a young family of animal lovers and experienced dog owners, our kids have been raised with dogs their whole lives. We own our own home with a fenced in yard, and I'm a stay at home mom but still we struggled to find a dog (golden) to adopt. And the guilt I felt and not offering our home to a non golden was overwhelming. I tried researching so many other breeds, but in the end, I know I wanted to stick with goldens. 

To avoid making a long story even longer, I'll cut to the chase and say that my family and I acquired a golden puppy from a reputable breeder a couple of months ago. I thought we would never doing anything but rescue again but it just didn't work out that way. We searched for over a year to try to find a dog to add to our family but once we decided to look into getting a puppy, it fell into place almost immediately. I do still feel guilt, there is so much good that can be done for other dogs in need for the money we paid for him, but I'm trying not to dwell on it. He is a good boy, my kids are loving the experience of having a puppy, and I'm happy to support a breeder who "does it right" and wants to continue and improve upon the breed. 

We'll still support our local shelters and rescues in other ways, and I hope that we'll adopt from a rescue again (maybe fostering is in our future, who knows). In the mean time, I know how hard we have tried to find the right dogs to add to our family before adding our little fluffy goofball who I wouldn't trade for anything. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. If you are ready, then I say jump in the jello and allow yourself to be happy. Puppy breath is amazing therapy.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

I also felt guilty when I got Flynn, especially since a lot of people's first question about him is if I adopted him :-/ I considered adopting but as a first time dog owner I was afraid I was not equipped to be what a dog with potential health or behavior issues needed. Also living in an apt is definitely an automatic disqualification. As much convenience as a fenced yard would add I don't feel that Flynn is any worse off for not having one. Plus I think our multiple walks a day have been great bonding time  So for me getting a puppy from a breeder was the best choice though I would consider adopting later when I have my own house and am more confident in my training/dog parent skills!! Even knowing all this I often feel the need to explain myself when I tell people Flynn was not adopted. 

You are your own worst critic, cut yourself some slack and enjoy those puppy times guilt free! And yes I tell myself this every day 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Absolutely no guilt at all. My 3 previous Goldens were rescues. We wanted to do something different and go with a reputable and honest breeder who breeds for health, longevity and temperament. We found that breeder and we are absolutely thrilled with our boy. Will we do a breeder again? Absolutely! People who choose a breeder dog can support and honor rescue with donation of money and time if they choose to do so. I do see a certain arrogance about going with breeders over rescuing in a very few rescue people, certainly not all, but it doesn't sway me to go otherwise. I know what is best for us and if I dot my i's and cross my t's in choosing a breeder that does things right and is not a miller or a Byb, then I have nothing to feel guilty about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your responses. I feel better now knowing that I am not alone in my irrational thinking, lol! I think the response that made the most sense to me and clarified things was - the adoption of children: a baby verses an older child. My daughter works for our local humane society, that's how I ended up with the two pups that we have now. We've had our Beagle (Graham) since he was 5 weeks old, fostered him and fell in love. Our other dog was around a year old when we got him (Max). It's been almost 10 years since I've had a Golden puppy! I never thought I would be getting another one - Abby was supposed to live forever.


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

I think it's normal to feel guilty a bit if you have been involved in rescue or rescued in the past. But there is absolutely nothing wrong with getting a puppy from a reputable breeder. Puppy mills, back yard breeders, etc., are a different story but a puppy from a responsible breeder is nothing to feel guilty about. 

Wishing you many happy years ahead with your future puppy!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

In most circumstances I would. My Buddy had died and we didn't see it coming. That dog was me heart. My wife and I were a mess. I will admit here that I have lost people in my life and I was better dealing with losing them than Buddy.

4 days later Jaxx was in our life. Golden Rescues would have taken time I didn't have. I was in no condition to prove to these people I'm the best owner for thier dogs. Yes we paid for him. I need that dog more than I needed anything in my life to help us get through. That dog saved us. He had big shoes to fill. He has gone above and beyond to be my friend .With or without a price tag his love has lifted me up again.

Goldens are so special. They touch a part of a persons soul that no other animal or person can. I didn't buy him for competition or appearance. I bought him for his entire being. If you are a person that needs that entire Golden being,then pay up if you can't find one. The deal I made with myself is I'll adopt a second dog for us.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried to adopt through a rescue, but I did not qualify due to requirements for me to have a fenced in yard, among other things.

So, I did my research, and found a good breeder. Which is just as well, because I really wanted a puppy.

Do I feel guilty? No... not quite the right word. I feel sad and empathetic though. There are way too many dogs who need a loving home. 

But at the same time... I feel it's important to support responsible high quality breeders. If more people go to a responsible breeder that screens who their dogs go home to (similar to how the rescues do), then we'll have a better breed, and less abandoned dogs. 

I will admit that I am conflicted about puppy mills. Don't get me wrong... I dislike them strongly. They need to be eliminated. However, at the same time... the poor dogs... it's not the dogs fault they were born there. They still deserve a loving home. But the puppy mill deserves no money, and needs to shut down.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't feel any guilt that I got a puppy after Mick. It's what I wanted.
But what I do object to is golden owners of breeder puppies using condescending tones to the terrific people who do rescue and adopt. That attitude stinks. It's on any dog forum including this one.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> I don't feel any guilt that I got a puppy after Mick. It's what I wanted.
> But what I do object to is golden owners of breeder puppies using condescending tones to the terrific people who do rescue and adopt. That attitude stinks. It's on any dog forum including this one.


I hope I've never had that attitude and if I have, I apologize.
I bless the ones who are able to rescue. We couldn't, because of the yard thing, and because I know myself and I knew I didn't have the knowledge or experience to deal with a dog that might have special needs. 
I get the opposite - "oh, you bought a puppy? WE rescued!" accompanied by imagined hair flip and nose upturned. 

And God forbid you admit to going to a hobby or back yard breeder.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sam Hill said:


> In most circumstances I would. My Buddy had died and we didn't see it coming. That dog was me heart. My wife and I were a mess. I will admit here that I have lost people in my life and I was better dealing with losing them than Buddy.
> 
> 4 days later Jaxx was in our life. Golden Rescues would have taken time I didn't have. I was in no condition to prove to these people I'm the best owner for thier dogs. Yes we paid for him. I need that dog more than I needed anything in my life to help us get through. That dog saved us. He had big shoes to fill. He has gone above and beyond to be my friend .With or without a price tag his love has lifted me up again.
> 
> Goldens are so special. They touch a part of a persons soul that no other animal or person can. I didn't buy him for competition or appearance. I bought him for his entire being. If you are a person that needs that entire Golden being,then pay up if you can't find one. The deal I made with myself is I'll adopt a second dog for us.


Love this. I went through the same thing with the loss of my Emma. Ten days later I picked up Josie as a 16 week old puppy. I couldn't handle my empty house and Josie has been everything that I needed in that one moment of loss and heart break.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

You do what works for you, and you shouldn't feel any guilt. (Says the woman who feels guilty because she can't foster every dog in the local shelter...)

Goldens are hard to come by in this area as far as rescues go. I had been on alert for one for almost 4 years before Ruby came to us. I was on waiting lists at every shelter. 

I didn't have time to train a pup, and I was afraid a pup would interfere with fostering - I didn't want to put off fostering another dog or two because I had my hands full with a pup. And, after raising my first Golden from a pup and just surviving puppyhood with a huge lab, I wasn't sure I would make it through it, even if I could find the time! 

People do things for their own reasons. You have to do what is right for you, and it sounds like this little one will be a blessing in your life - it was meant to be. 

I am jealous of all of you amazing people who are brave enough to take on a puppy! I can't tell you how much I would love to do just that! I love reading your threads and smiling because I remember going through the very same things with my Sadie girl. My heart melts a little every time I see those precious puppy faces in the pictures you post. The thought _never_ crosses my mind that you should (or could) have rescued. 

In my opinion, taking any animal, no matter how young or how old, into your home and your heart is a "rescue" - for both human and animal.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have two Goldens resting at my feet...one I got as a puppy and the other is a foster. We are also getting another puppy later this year. Do I feel guilty I am getting another puppy....nope! This will, however be our last puppy and any other dogs will be rescues. 
I obviously qualify to adopt....I just choose to get a puppy at this point instead. I will continue to foster. ..although I may take some time off from it when our new boy comes home.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Nope, never.
> 
> For one thing, rescues won't talk to us because we don't have a fenced in yard.


Our first dog was going to be a handsome rescue that we had found online and so I filled out an application and waited and waited. I called to enquire, about the application I had sent in but they didn't answer my calls which was sort of a crappy feeling. The only thing that I can think of was that we don't have a fenced yard.

Ah well, we found a local breeder with healthy certified parents and then volia Dex. I only regret it when people ask what I paid for him, they don't quite understand that when you buy a purebred there's a price.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is my first adult rescue- He was about 2.5 years old at the time. I wish I had him from when he was younger. He has so many fear issues I know he would not have if he had been with me from the start. I prefer getting mine from puppyhood and raising them myself. But that is not to say I would not rescue another young adult!

Traditionally, my family's cats have always been rescued as kittens with our dogs coming from reputable breeders.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I was watching Westminster one year and heard Roger Caras talking about going and getting a "show dog" and then going and adopting a rescue. I loved that and I have taken it to heart. For the past 15 years I've always had one golden in my home from a reputable breeder and one golden from a rescue or shelter. I feel like I have the best of both worlds.

As to the guilt issue, I've never felt guilty about getting a pup from a reputable breeder. The only thing I've "felt" after getting a puppy is pure exhaustion the first few months!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Nope. Breeder puppies need good homes too.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I did initially feel guilty but, as many others have said, if you don't have a yard you are basically disqualified from adopting a golden. I applied with TWO golden rescues in Atlanta, both of which had (and continue to have) a plethora of goldens who need good homes. I was deemed to NOT be a good home because I live in an apartment. I was also deemed NOT a good golden owner because I have a full time job and no husband. I was basically told by one of the rescues that they prefer people who work from home or who are stay at home parents.

I sometimes feel guilty when people ask "where did you get him?" I try to explain I tried to go through (won't name them) to get a golden but it didn't work out. I still financially support both golden rescues because I do believe they have the right to pick who to adopt out to. Those are their babies... I get it. It did sting a lot to be told I wouldn't be a good golden owner.

I hope there will come a time that I am deemed a "good" golden owner and can adopt one who needs a home. I think Fannin would agree he's got a pretty posh life


----------



## Mcfly (Jul 8, 2014)

All dogs need a good home. I don't think there is anything to feel guilty about.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think WHERE you got your dog matters. It's how you treat the dog, what kind of life you give him, after you get him or her, that's what matters.

A show dog from the best breeder walking is no different from a pound puppy if they don't get loved and pampered and trained and taken to the vet when necessary, and every dog deserves at least that much.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Never occurred to me that I was supposed to feel guilty. When I purchased my puppy I was supporting the best breeder there is: a small hobby breeder who produces beautiful and talented dogs with health clearances behind them. She shows her dogs in multiple venues, striving for correct structure, temperament and instinct. She is a support to me and a safety net to my dog and she is going to leave the breed just a little bit better off than when she found it. Breeders like Ellie's are key in the healthy future of Golden Retrievers and I'm proud to have one of her puppies.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Before I had Kenzie I had my golden Bear, and my lab Guinness. When Bear was Dx with hemangio, I started to think about getting another golden. Guinness has a tendency to be dog aggressive, especially on leash. He does have dog friends though, so I knew he would be okay with some dogs. The idea of introducing G to a potential GR adult rescue gave me shivers! Puppies are unheard of in our GR rescue. I knew if I wanted a GR (YES!), than it was going to have to be a puppy. I decided that since I was going to be buying a puppy, that I would only want to give my money to someone that was breeding the way it should be done.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Megora said:


> Nope.
> 
> I have never felt guilty for supporting the breed I love by purchasing from a good breeder and raising and showing off my guys to people so they know what the breed should be. For as long as there's people like me buying puppies from good breeders, the actual breeds we love will continue to thrive.
> 
> ...


Just because a rescue turned you down it's still no reason to be condescending towards owners of rescues, BYBs, pet shop or puppy mill owners. It's a whole lot easier raising a pup from a reputable breeder
then taking in a rescue or a pup from questionable breeding lines. Usually you know what your getting from a breeder where it's a crap shoot with rescues, etc. I admire and respect those that take pups from questionable pups.
You can't let a negative experience influence your attitude.
In the end, they are ALL g_d's creatures.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tennyson said:


> Just because a rescue turned you down it's still no reason to be condescending towards owners of rescues, BYBs, pet shop or puppy mill owners. It's a whole lot easier raising a pup from a reputable breeder
> then taking in a rescue or a pup from questionable breeding lines. Usually you know what your getting from a breeder where it's a crap shoot with rescues, etc. I admire and respect those that take pups from questionable pups.
> You can't let a negative experience influence your attitude.
> In the end, they are ALL g_d's creatures.


I agree with you Tennyson. 

Goldens in rescues don't always get placed quickly but there may be a lot going on behind the scenes that the "regular" people don't fully grasp or understand. The dog may have medical issues that require extended foster care. Sometimes it's a lack of funds that prevents an intake from being treated immediately. Heartworm is a huge issue here in the south and sometimes, with money short, rescues must wait to treat. Sometimes it's a fear issue, a behavioral issue, etc. I would not assume that there are a glut of people waiting in the wings to adopt. 

I often read people saying rescues require people to jump through hoops to adopt one of their dogs. I cannot speak for all rescues, but I will relate our experience with GRRNT and adopting Barkley. GRRNT takes great care in choosing adoptive families. Their return rate is quite low. On a rare snowy Valentine morning in 2004 I was perusing the paper and saw a column written by a columnist, who would later become a friend, featuring two Goldens a couple adopted from GRRNT. My husband and I were previously unaware of any Golden Retriever Rescues in Dallas (there are 3 ten years later). I read it with interest because we were starting to think about what we would do after our 13 year old went to the Bridge. Our 13 year old was adopted as a puppy from a shelter. Around 7 p.m. that night I went online to look this GRRNT up and started looking at the available dogs. There was a younger spitting image of our Beau on the page. I started reading the profile when my husband walked in. I showed him and he looked at me and asked, do you want to apply to adopt him? I'd never thought about it before that but immediately replied let's do it. I assumed it would take weeks to hear back because it was Valentines and I knew from reading the website information it can take a few weeks. We filled out the online application, submitted it, and 30 minutes later the then president of GRRNT called me. He was out of town in LA, but saw my application and called. There were two dogs on the website with similar names, one young and healthy, and special needs Barkley. After assuring him we applied for Barkley, he asked a few questions and told me to expect a call from the Adoption Coordinator in a few days. 10 minutes later she called us, asked us questions and told us she'd pass our info and application onto his foster family. Around noon the next day we got a call-- I spent over 2 hours talking to his foster Mom. She asked if we could come by the next day to meet him. We couldn't- hubby had a 3 day trip starting early the next morning and they lived at the other end of the DFW metro area. We made arrangements to meet the following Saturday, and bring our 13 year old. Barkley's gotcha occured the day after our meeting, and only that late because GRRNT policy was for first time adopters you need to think on it for at least a day. The biggest hurdle we faced was traffic, going over to meet Barkley for the first time. 

Every rescue group is different, but to paint them all with the same brush is unfair.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> I agree with you Tennyson.


Oh myyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tennyson said:


> Oh myyyyyyyyyyy!


I know, imagine that!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Just because a rescue turned you down it's still no reason to be condescending....


I believe you misunderstood the meaning of what I just said. I think it is very important that golden retriever owners understand the point I was making, so I will attempt to explain more clearly.

I look at my dogs with pride and expect people to recognize the value of a well bred purebred dog. Plain and simple. 

Adopting is something you should do if you are called to adopt. My only thing is that you have a lot of people who are emotionally crunched into believing there is a lack of good homes for golden retrievers. 

We have all had people telling us that they couldn't possibly buy a puppy when there are adult goldens needing homes desperately. This despite people in rescues actually admitting there are a ton more applications than they have dogs. And you have rescues importing goldens from other states just to have dogs to adopt out. Add to that the interesting bottleneck race by average people to rescue goldens from area shelters before rescues get them. 

I was just looking at a stray golden just north of where I live who landed in a shelter over the fourth weekend. I assume the dog like many got loose because of fireworks spooking them. There's already a whole lot of people trying to figure out when the dog will become available to adopt. And if the owner doesn't reclaim their dog in a very short period of time, the dog will be quickly adopted out. 

My back story, btw....

When we lost our Sammy - I felt that a young adult dog would make more sense than bringing home a puppy immediately. We had my Danny who was getting up in age and we knew that we had very little time left with him. Our feeling was that to adopt an adult would be easier for him than to have a golden puppy. 

That did not work out with golden retrievers. My application was turned down because we do not live in a setting where a fence made a whole lot of sense financially or practically. The only golden retriever they would adopt to us would be seniors. And that was not kind to my family. When dealing with a loss and an impending loss, it's easier to heal if you have young life to enjoy and rely on. 

With other rescues I looked into, I found my application was turned down because our other golden was intact. We do not neuter our boys unless it's absolutely necessary. And with golden retriever boys living in an experienced home, it's not really necessary. They are easy keepers.

I found a collie rescue which worked for us. Our collie is a love and gave us time between death and new life... when I brought my Jacks home from a good breeder. Arthur also was an invaluable help with the "manners" training with Jacks. He was my Danny's guardian and bodyguard and would keep the puppy under control. 

Arthur did the same when I brought Bertie home. He protected Jacks and helped train basic manners to Bertie. 

So adoption - I'm all for it. 

I just absolutely cannot support buying from petstore, puppy mills, backyard breeders, or whatnot. I can't support it. I think that when you have people who put poorly bred golden retrievers on the same pedestal as well-bred golden retrievers.... basically there's more chance of people losing track of what defines a golden retriever. If you love the breed, that a bad thing. 

That's no criticism of people who did it done so on. Our first golden was bought from a backyard breeder. So I understand the emotions that comes to play when you have a dog who basically is your whole world. So yep, I'll admire anything with 4 legs and fur. But don't ask me to encourage or support somebody looking to purchase a dog from a backyard breeder or whatever.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Megora said:


> I believe you misunderstood the meaning of what I just said. I think it is very important that golden retriever owners understand the point I was making, so I will attempt to explain more clearly.
> 
> I look at my dogs with pride and expect people to recognize the value of a well bred purebred dog. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...


 That's a plethora of words and rambling sentences. You could have easily just posted that _You maintain your pious attitude that goldens not bred from a breeder of your choice and their owners aren't worth a hill of beans. _
Any member that posts with a health problem, behavior problem or grooming and training problem with a golden NOT from a reputable breeder is subjected to condescending overtones.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I stand by what I said.... especially as I expressed words right from the heart and spoke respectfully. I think probably people understand. Especially those who know me, have met me, and know that I've never gone out of my way to be hurtful or mean. I have to trust that.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I've seen plenty of threads bash rescue on this forum & hardly think Megora's post is one of them. I've done rescue in Oklahoma, Missouri, Illinois, Alabama, Georgia & now South Korea. Depending on the location, some rescues have more prospective families than goldens and others have an abundance of goldens & sadly not enough prospective families. In Oklahoma, we did many transports sending goldens to other rescues across the US so that they had a shot at a forever home & not sit in boarding for months to even years. Some had issues (medical or temperament) or age was working against them. From this forum, I was able to learn that some of the rescue's "deal breakers" were preventing excellent homes from adopting. Thankfully, most of the rescues either had flexible rules or were with time available to see that homes needed to be assessed on a case by case basis. In addition, through the GRCA National Parade of Rescues, I was able for the first time to see what a reputably bred golden is & what an eye opener it was. For me, I will likely have a home filled with golden rescues (2 currently) but I can certainly appreciate a well-bred golden whose breeder diligently set out to bring healthy & well-tempered pups into this world that conform to the breed standard. Without these breeders, I am fearful what might become of the breed. As such, I will not support BYBs, puppy mills (my gal is a former breeder)...I do hope to one day have a well-bred golden & that in no way disparages the love I have for my rescues or makes them any less than the perfect pet for me (issues & all).


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I felt very guilty about getting Chloe from a breeder, especially since some of our friends laid on the shame that we didn't rescue. We did try, but there were only two available in our area at the time, and one was very old and the other was such a pro fence jumper that the agency deemed our 4.5 foot fencing inadequate for the boy's acrobatics. I couldn't handle taking in an old dog who would probably have to be put to sleep with a year or two of adoption, and during the same time period a local breeder had a 6 month girl that she was looking to sell. Chloe was exactly the right dog for us, but it took awhile for the guilt to wear off.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Megora said:


> I stand by what I said.... especially as I expressed words right from the heart and spoke respectfully. I think probably people understand. Especially those who know me, have met me, and know that I've never gone out of my way to be hurtful or mean. I have to trust that.


I understood you and feel similarly. I don't see how anything you said was condescending. I don't care where someone's dog came from as long as they give them the love they deserve. But I sure as heck would never encourage someone looking to buy a GR to go to a pet store or BYB. If you know better, why would you want to?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I do not want to cause any conflicts, but I did not see any type of attitude in Megora's post. I actually had agreed with it in the post underneath. She was just saying how in some areas it is very hard to rescue.

I was in her same shoes trying to rescue. I could not even fill out an application in Massachusetts because I had a child under 6, I had no fence and I had a full time job.

My neighbors in Mass, who had a fenced yard and no children, had to drive all the way to Georgia to find a golden.

The shelter that I support in RI, has a long waiting list for goldens, they never make it to be listed to the general public.

In Kansas City, I could not adopt a golden retriever because there were none. I looked for three months, go to petfinder and all the goldens listed within 100 miles are not golden retrievers. Most look like pit bull mixes, and most do not even have any gold on them. Out of all the rescues I contacted, there was only one, and she needed to go to a home with no other pets. So I had to travel 300 miles to find one, and the only reason why I was accepted, they usually do not allow somebody to adopt that far away, was because of my contacts on this forum.

Being on the board of the KCGRCA, we get inquiries all the time, probably about 50 a year, of people looking to rescue. We do forward them to the local rescues, but there just are no dogs available. When one does come up through members privately rescuing, it is rehomed in no time, never becoming available to the general public.

This is a good thing for these areas and for our breed, but for someone that is trying to rescue, it is frustrating.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't have any guilt and some day, I would love to rescue. We actually got on a list and waited for months and then finally decided to go with a breeder. Being first time dog owners, I am glad we did. I feel like I would be better prepared to take on a rescue now... After Henry is all grown up!  

I have, however, had two trainers judge me for having a purebred from a breeder. One actually wouldn't work with us because of it. He went on a LONG rant about breeders and when I said that reputable breeders care deeply about their breeds, he said, "there is no such thing as a reputable breeder." 

I get it. He deals with the aftermath of bad ownership and irresponsible breeding. I hate though that good breeders get lumped in with such views. The breeders on this board are some of the most passionate dog people out there. 

Frankly, it's no one's business how I started my dog family. I love my dog and will do everything in my power to make sure he becomes a good man of the world. That's what really matters.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

I have felt a little guilty about our soon-to-be pup. I have owned two kinds of dogs in my life: Goldens, and mixed breed rescues. I love them both. In fact, in my puppy applications, I included the fact that I have had rescue dogs in the past and will again, and I'm hoping our pup will grow up to be a dog who can show a (possibly scared or traumatized) new dog the ropes.

We decided to get a well-bred GR pup this time because I love the breed and hope my kids can have the wonderful experiences I had as a kid, with our dog - hours and hours of playing in the woods, throwing a tennis ball, everything. And I am excited to train up a pup from scratch (I may regret those words...) So all good reasons, but I have felt a few twinges of guilt:

First, well-bred pups are expensive. I know I am supporting the breed and a wonderful breeder, and that she has earned the money! I also know that there is no such thing as a free dog  the most expensive dog I ever owned came free from the shelter. We can afford it, and I am fortunate to be able to say that. (I am likening it to always owning used cars - which we do - and finally one day splurging on a brand new car. No miles! No one else's screw-ups! You even get to pick the paint color! woo hoo!)

Second (and more importantly), there are a lot of wonderful dogs in rescue. Goldens may be hard to come by, but many wonderful mixed breeds are out there. My solution is to always have at least one of each. Guilt solved 

Best of luck in your pup search!


----------



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

DiamondGal said:


> Hello fellow Golden lovers. It's been a while since I've been on here. I used to belong a long while ago and came back in January when it was discovered that my Abby had a tumor on her heart. I did post back in January that Abby had been put to sleep on January 15th. I'm not over that and probably never will be. So much of me was in her and so much of her was in me that it felt like part of me actually died that day.
> 
> When she died, I contacted the breeder thinking she would want to know. She did and felt bad about it and all that. Said she never heard from anyone else that adopted from that litter that their dogs had gotten cancer. Could be they haven't or maybe they just didn't bother to tell her.
> 
> ...


I am sorry that some people are arguing over this issue. I guess there is no right or wrong answer when it comes to matters of the heart. I myself love all Golden Retrievers, whether they are puppies or adults when adopted. 

And I never tell people how much I paid for a puppy or a rescued dog. It's nobody's business but my own. As long as I didn't ask them for the money, they have nothing to say about it. It's just that I know how much a rescued Golden would cost and how much the puppy will cost. Right now in my family I think the puppy will fit in best. We have two male dogs that are grown but not large breeds. They get along well with each other and love to play. So I think they will accept a puppy with no problems. Having rescued a full grown Golden in the past, I know the trials that can bring with it trying to get the dogs to all figure out the pecking order. 

As soon as she arrives in our home, I will post pictures and let you all know. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't have fenced yard and I use an invisible fence for Buddy so I am disqualified from official rescue groups.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

I look at the question this way. I'm a mess. Anything legal I can do for myself to make me a happier, giving and loving person person I will do. If that means getting a fuzzy golden puppy that will eat my slippers, jump on my face in bed when I've had 5 hours sleep in 2 days and commit my life to that dog for the next 12 to 18 years I'll do that with feeling no guilt. And the people that have to live with me will be happy I did


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> I don't have fenced yard and I use an invisible fence for Buddy so I am disqualified from official rescue groups.


That's a misconception. Not all rescue groups require a fence. Ours doesn't. We also adopt to homes with UG fencing.

I don't understand why it has to turn into an US vs THEM argument about buying from a breeder or adopting. People are going to do what they want to do. I will never buy a puppy, but that's my personal choice that comes from working with a golden rescue group for 11 years and seeing just how many dogs/puppies we get in every day. Some people will never rescue, for whatever their personal reasons are. I train dogs. Every single Golden I have gotten in for training has been from a breeder. They are all special to me, it doesn't matter where they came from.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

No I don't feel guilty. At the time we got Joey, a breeder was the right route for our family and our living situation. 

That being said, I intend to Rescue through-out my life.. so maybe thats why I don't feel guilty about not doing it for our first dog.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

fostermom said:


> That's a misconception. Not all rescue groups require a fence. Ours doesn't. We also adopt to homes with UG fencing.
> 
> I don't understand why it has to turn into an US vs THEM argument about buying from a breeder or adopting. People are going to do what they want to do. I will never buy a puppy, but that's my personal choice that comes from working with a golden rescue group for 11 years and seeing just how many dogs/puppies we get in every day. Some people will never rescue, for whatever their personal reasons are. I train dogs. Every single Golden I have gotten in for training has been from a breeder. They are all special to me, it doesn't matter where they came from.


People are passionate and sometimes feel the need to defend their choices. I have nothing but admiration for those of you who have it in you to rescue. I know I couldn't do it - and I don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I don't understand why it has to turn into an US vs THEM argument about buying from a breeder or adopting.


 I think honestly (speaking in general - both real life confrontations I've run into as well as what I've seen on forums like this) - the "us vs them" arguments generally come from rescue people who feel compelled to tell people how they will never buy from a breeder and will always adopt. That in itself can be off-putting and sometimes whether that was the intention or not, imply that the rescue person is being judgmental of the other party for wanting to or for buying a puppy from a good breeder. 

I don't think you'll ever have the other side (ie people who bought a scrumptious golden retriever puppy from a good breeder) telling people who rescue that they will never adopt a dog from a shelter or rescue group. Maybe there's some who do, but honestly - most people I know who breed or compete have either HAD or currently have or have the option open to adopt as well. 


FWIW - Probably the only time I get irritated with people on either side is when they treat dogs like status symbols. Dogs are members of your family and I see them as "meant to be" if they come to you through a purchase from a breeder or you adopted from a rescue. 

Our Arthur - for example.... was meant to be with us. There was no lack of applicants for him. The woman fostering him had left it up to Arthur to pick his home. And a big part of the screening process was people walking in the door and meeting him for the first time. My sister Marianne was the first person that Arthur went flying to and practically jumped into her arms and made that big collie statement that he belonged with her and my family. And that lucky dog now has two homes who love him and definitely we all have that feeling about him that - he was meant to be with us, even if he had to go through another home first. 

You guys here know he was adopted because with all of the "us vs them" stuff that goes on with this forum, I've felt I had to point out that yes, we do believe in adopting if the right dog is out there for you. And there's that thing too that if you do not get accepted by a golden rescue, you can always look into other rescues and other breeds. Sometimes the right dog isn't shape and color you initially were looking for. 

Here in "real life" though - most people think we purchased him and we don't really make a big deal about him being a rescue. I think the only time I actually brought it up to somebody was when he got all excited when he saw an older couple with a little dog while I was out walking with him. He went up and acted like a puppy to the people and looked excited to see their dog. I told the people his prior home had been an older couple with a little terrier.... and we were all interested to see that even after 3-4 years, he still remembered his first home. 

The whole status symbol thing though - it's not just people with their purebred purchased from a big breeder who they groom and fwooof over like the dog poops gold because of his lineage and they're constantly telling you about the dog's champion parents and champion ancestry and doesn't their dog look like that champion showing in the championship show and oh gosh shut up already!  I'm sure I'm not the only one who has run into people like that. Same thing with the crème dogs and the hunting champion dogs and whatever else people see in their dogs and go nuts trying to talk up - like that's the only way their dogs are special? Based on breeding or looks? 

The rescue side of that is people who are constantly harping on how they rescued their dogs and their dogs are rescued and their rescued dogs are wonderful because they are rescued dogs and look at these before pictures before they were rescued and see the now pictures after they rescued them. <- I'm talking lightly here because while I genuinely appreciate people who ADOPT from rescues and give these dogs great homes, but there are people out there that you meet sometimes who have one-track minds! And those are not the militant rescue people who are jumping in your face and scolding you for being so heartless in buying from a puppy mill (all breeders are considered puppy mills) instead of adopting a needy dog from a rescue.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I don't feel particularly guilty. It is virtually impossible for us to rescue a puppy since we live in an apartment. (Not to mention that we're planning on having a baby some time in the next year or 2.) 

We also have an amazing cat who has been a part of our lives for 5.5 years. And it is our responsibility to find a friendly puppy with a mellow temperament to accommodate living with the cat. We wanted to ensure that the puppy was bred for (Golden Retrievers' typical) temperament - kind, friendly and most importantly - trustworthy. So a Golden mix was out of the question at this point.

Also, we recently spent over $75,000 on an extensive renovation. So we knew that we wanted a very young puppy that we can train from the get-go and whose behavior we can mold. We can take him to puppy classes, guide him to play with his chew toys and not our furniture, personal belongings and household items, potty train him, etc. 

So getting a 7-week old puppy from a breeder is simply more appropriate for our current living situation. 

Once we have a house with a nice fenced yard (at some point in our lives), we will gladly consider the adoption option again.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, I would feel guilty. That's why I got a rescue. She's perfect.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

No I wouldn't feel guilty. Dogs whether rescues or breeder need a loving home. No qualms either way.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> I think honestly (speaking in general - both real life confrontations I've run into as well as what I've seen on forums like this) - the "us vs them" arguments generally come from rescue people who feel compelled to tell people how they will never buy from a breeder and will always adopt. That in itself can be off-putting and sometimes whether that was the intention or not, imply that the rescue person is being judgmental of the other party for wanting to or for buying a puppy from a good breeder.
> 
> I don't think you'll ever have the other side (ie people who bought a scrumptious golden retriever puppy from a good breeder) telling people who rescue that they will never adopt a dog from a shelter or rescue group. Maybe there's some who do, but honestly - most people I know who breed or compete have either HAD or currently have or have the option open to adopt as well.
> 
> ...


Funny, having been on the rescue side and having had people look down on my poorly bred dogs and then tell me how much they paid for their very expensive dog, I disagree with your statement. And I have had MANY people tell me that they would never rescue a dog because they want to know what they are getting by raising a puppy from 6-8 weeks old and you never know if a rescue might turn on you.

So, it's not all one side or the other. I don't think I have ever said here or anywhere else that I think I am so wonderful and my dogs are so wonderful merely because they are rescues. They are wonderful because they are wonderful dogs, plain and simple. 

I think it's a shame when people aren't willing to look beyond the end of their noses and lump all people into one category based on their own prejudices.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

fostermom said:


> So, it's not all one side or the other. I don't think I have ever said here or anywhere else that I think I am so wonderful and my dogs are so wonderful merely because they are rescues. They are wonderful because they are wonderful dogs, plain and simple.


I love this.

But with that said, until all the unwanted Goldens are wanted I will always rescue. My current dog was from a rescue and she is perfect, not because she was a rescue but because she is surrounded by love.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I think it's a shame when people aren't willing to look beyond the end of their noses and lump all people into one category based on their own prejudices.


 Absolutely agree with that statement! If you read my post again, you will see I did not make "absolute" statements. For example, I did not say "all" rescue people I've been around are the problem.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fostermom said:


> *That's a misconception. Not all rescue groups require a fence. Ours doesn't. We also adopt to homes with UG fencing.
> *
> I don't understand why it has to turn into an US vs THEM argument about buying from a breeder or adopting. People are going to do what they want to do. I will never buy a puppy, but that's my personal choice that comes from working with a golden rescue group for 11 years and seeing just how many dogs/puppies we get in every day. Some people will never rescue, for whatever their personal reasons are. I train dogs. Every single Golden I have gotten in for training has been from a breeder. They are all special to me, it doesn't matter where they came from.


This is so true - even when it's stated as a requirement. It is a "requirement" with the Golden rescue here in Southern Ontario. But I called and spoke to a really nice person, told her my story, and, after consultations with the other board members (or whatever they are called, not sure), they were happy to wave that requirement for me. They determined that any rescue would have a great and safe life with me - without a fenced in yard - and my application was accepted. I think it's always worth talking to the group involved.

That being said, I ultimately decided to get a puppy through a breeder. I had gone through a very sad and hard time losing Tesia to cancer, and selfishly, even though I looked into rescue seriously, I realized I wanted another pup who would be as much like Tesia personality and energy wise as possible, who would come from generations of health clearance dogs, and have the odds stacked in her favour to live 12-15 years with me (and play ball endlessly!). I know there are no guarantees in life, but for me (and maybe it was selfish, though I do not feel guilty), I knew what I needed for my heart to heal. And I sought it out - and found it. I could never for one second feel guilty about buying a puppy from a breeder who has bettered this breed by producing this litter - nor could I ever feel any kind of guilt or regret for bringing this particular puppy, whom I adore, into my life.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I would buy a dog from a breeder without questioning the rescue/versus breeder. I took in a wonderful boy many years ago who came from a BYB and needed a home. 

I will lean towards taking in a rescue in the future however I would not condemn any person who buy's a well bred Golden from a reputable breeder. MHO


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Never felt guilty. The only one that should ever feel guilty is the breeder whose pup ends up in rescue and knowingly does nothing about it. Because remember EVERY Golden that ends up in rescue at some point came from a breeder. 
Everyone should do what is best for THEM and not worry about what others think. If they don't like it tough.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> This is so true - even when it's stated as a requirement. It is a "requirement" with the Golden rescue here in Southern Ontario. But I called and spoke to a really nice person, told her my story, and, after consultations with the other board members (or whatever they are called, not sure), they were happy to wave that requirement for me. They determined that any rescue would have a great and safe life with me - without a fenced in yard - and my application was accepted. I think it's always worth talking to the group involved..


 I believe that should be the case too.... but my application with a certain local group was turned down. 

I then contacted them on the phone, spoke with somebody who reiterated that rules are rules are rules are rules. And at the same time I had also emailed another person trying to reason with them, even providing contact information for all the training clubs I was connected to, my vets, my neighbors.... and I was again rejected, and there was an addition bit about dogs being intact and again the fact that they absolutely will not make exceptions on the fence issue unless I was willing to adopt a senior. I spoke with a friend who was within the same rescue organization and had contacts, and she told me there was nothing she could do to get my foot in the door, that they do not make exceptions even for great homes. 

What I did after that was simply look into other rescue groups and started contacting golden breeders - result Arthur and of course Jacks a few months later. 

I'll admit I was upset at first because I spare no expense on my dogs and I know they would receive better care and so on than anywhere else. And of course there's people home with the dogs all day and the dogs have a big piece of property to run around several times a day. I probably crabbed a LOT about it here. 

But as I've said again and again - I would not have the three gorgeous wonderful dogs I do now if I had been approved by that rescue and received a rescue. 

If I had adopted a golden retriever - I probably would have kept him strictly here at my house and he would have kept me too busy to think of buying a puppy. And then after Danny died.... I looked around a bit, but came back to the point where I wanted to have two goldens again, hence Bertie. 

Long story short.... I think things happened the way they did for a reason and I'm happier person as a result of it. And it hopefully will be 10+ years before I have to worry about where my next dog's from.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Megora said:


> I believe that should be the case too.... but my application with a certain local group was turned down.
> ...
> But as I've said again and again - I would not have the three gorgeous wonderful dogs I do now if I had been approved by that rescue and received a rescue.


You were turned down by a rescue and now feel like it is your duty to harass other people who only want to do good by rescuing a dog? Shame on you. And what is this statement you're making... if you had ended up with a rescue then it would not be gorgeous and wonderful? Most everyone on this site can see through your nonsense.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

randomBvR said:


> You were turned down by a rescue and now feel like it is your duty to harass other people who only want to do good by rescuing a dog? Shame on you. And what is this statement you're making... if you had ended up with a rescue then it would not be gorgeous and wonderful?


One of those three gorgeous boys came from a rescue. Meaning I contacted a rescue (actually did this at 9PM on a Sunday night after seeing him on Petfinder), interviewed on the phone, sent information to them for screening, went in to meet the foster, had the foster come to our homes (both homes), and we adopted him. 

The dog's prior home had surrendered him on the account that they were moving east and did not want him to live in an apartment. They actually were in contact with us during the process and I think what they saw helped them through their own grieving process.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

randomBvR said:


> You were turned down by a rescue and now feel like it is your duty to harass other people who only want to do good by rescuing a dog? Shame on you. And what is this statement you're making... if you had ended up with a rescue then it would not be gorgeous and wonderful? Most everyone on this site can see through your .


I haven't seen anywhere that she's harassing anyone. How did you get from her statement that her dogs are gorgeous and wonderful that she thinks a rescued dog wouldn't be?


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> I haven't seen anywhere that she's harassing anyone. How did you get from her statement that her dogs are gorgeous and wonderful that she thinks a rescued dog wouldn't be?


To answer the first question, she sent me a private message

And the second, read what I quoted in my post: "I would not have the three gorgeous wonderful dogs I do now if I had been approved by that rescue and received a rescue"

I am not starting a fight, just expressing my thoughts. I did not appreciate the PM and am speaking up for others that may have also received one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Everyone participating in this thread, just a reminder-

Please be respectful to each other and respectful of each other's view points and opinions.

Thank you!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi...I've asked myself the question about guilt a number of times. I've rescued and got golden pups from breeders. Here's my overall thought...unfortunately, dogs who come from breeders may be the dogs who end up in rescue. Just because they cost more money doesn't mean the owners know how to care for them or are prepared for the things that come in life with owning a dog --- chewing up the house as a puppy, wanting lots of time and attention, etc. etc, When purchasing a dog, you're giving a dog the chance at a forever home right from the start. I know what people say about rescue dogs needing homes, but the fact is the breed dogs need homes also. And not just homes, GOOD homes.

My only concern for you in how honest the breeder is abput whether any other of her dog's litters have had tumors or cancer. I know it's something more common than anything, but I'ld want to know the truth about that up front.

Good luck with your new addition.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> My only concern for you in how honest the breeder is abput whether any other of her dog's litters have had tumors or cancer. I know it's something more common than anything, but I'ld want to know the truth about that up front.


 If somebody tells you that there is no cancer in their lines and they have never experienced cancer with any of their dogs.... I would listen to that with a grain of salt. Because with all dogs regardless of lineage, they are going to probably die of cancer if nothing else gets them first. 

The thing I would be very concerned about and talking with a breeder about is the types of cancer and prevalence of "young" deaths behind a litter. And even there - it's always an odd gamble. 

I was stunned last week catching up with gossip with a golden friend... and hearing that a mutual friend lost one of her dogs. It was a sudden death. The dog died in the yard not long after being sent out with the other dogs. It was not hot out and these were all very pampered and well-cleared dogs. This dog had his heart clearances, for example. The owners had a necropsy done to see if they could find a COD, but there was nothing immediately obvious to the vets. They couldn't discern cancer in the body, they couldn't completely rule it out either. This dog was only 6 or 7 years old. Too young.

This dog's sire recently died at 14 and the mom is still alive and doing well - I think she's up in age too. 

You just don't really know with this breed and.... while I would be very worried whether adopting or buying, it's not enough reason to go to any other breeds. Not if you truly love goldens. There's still enough dogs who live to a ripe old age... so there's hope.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Megora,

Thanks for your response. I am extremely sensitive when the subject of cancer is involved. I've lost 3 dogs to cancer. The last one was in January of this year. I just feel so bad so bad that the golden breed is so prone to it. The first dog I lost (many year's ago), the breeder stopped breeding her dogs when she became aware there was cancer showing up in the pups. The second dog was a rescue so I had no way of knowing the background. The one I lost in January (Simon)...also came from a litter where cancer started showing up in the pups of the same litter. I don't know if breeding has continued or not. Unfortunately, right or wrong..AND JUST MY OWN PERSONAL opinion, once cancer is found in a litter the breeder might want to consider stopping the breeding of the dog. I have an 8 year old girl right now.I checked her pedigree online and unfortunately cancer has crept in. In fact her mother died from kidney cancer a year older then my little girl is. There was also cancer in an aunt and probably more than is showing online. From what i can read, the breeding continues (they are a good sized breeder in Oregon) so I'm disappointed to learn that. My boy dog I have no background on..he is a rescue I got in March. I can only hope for the best life I can have with both of them for as long as possible.

I will never give up on the breed because I love them so much but I will be cautious about really checking out the background of a dog from a breeder.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

randomBvR said:


> To answer the first question, she sent me a private message
> 
> And the second, read what I quoted in my post: "I would not have the three gorgeous wonderful dogs I do now if I had been approved by that rescue and received a rescue"
> 
> I am not starting a fight, just expressing my thoughts. I did not appreciate the PM and am speaking up for others that may have also received one.


I wouldn't have Max if I had been approved by a rescue. That doesn't in any way imply that a dog we might have gotten from a rescue wouldn't be as great as he is. It's simply a statement that I would have one dog, and that dog is Max because I didn't get approved. 

It's called "opportunity cost."


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree with Megora's posts (and am completely baffled by those attacking her), and I would _never_ feel guilty about buying a puppy. In fact, I will probably buy puppies from now on, for the rest of my life. I say that as one who has rescued a number of dogs, has two rescues right now (and two rescue cats, too), and who has volunteered for my local Golden Retriever rescue.

I've done my part with rescues. I've loved rescues, including the ones I have now (one of which is lying with her head on my lap right now). But I prefer well-bred Goldens, now. And I am going to do my part by becoming a responsible breeder. Puppies of breeders like I want to be never end up in shelters or rescues, because those breeders screen, they have contracts, and they remain responsible for every puppy for its entire life. Rescues almost never see well-bred Goldens. And rescues rarely recognize that they and responsible breeders are on the same side.

My time loving this breed by rescuing and volunteering is over. Now my time loving this breed is all about bettering it, being responsible, and enjoying all the amazing things a well-bred Golden is, can be, and can do. Goldens are more than companions. They are incredible athletes, amazing helpers, happy hunters, big show-offs, driven workers, brave heroes and givers of comfort to the suffering. From now on, every Golden I have will be a triple threat, doing at least three different things extremely well. And for that, you need a well-bred Golden. No apologies. No guilt. Just joy, and love, and a celebration of this most incredible of breeds.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*No, never.* 

The definition of guilt:
: responsibility for a crime or for doing something bad or wrong
: a bad feeling caused by knowing or thinking that you have done something bad or wrong

The question itself implies that buying from a breeder is a bad thing. I hope we can change that thought.

Why would making the appropriate choice for me and my family be bad, wrong or a crime?

Both buying from a reputable breeder and adopting from a rescue are valid, honorable choices. Buying from a reputable breeder supports the successful future of the breed. Win: Goldens that look and act like for today and the future. Adopting from a rescue supports the successful future of a dog (no matter the breed). Win: This Golden receives a second chance which may include medical care or the first person truly dedicated to helping this dog become the best dog they can be.

The fact that I feel joy, pride, delight, fulfillment, and satisfaction owning my purebred Goldens from a reputable breeder is not a slam on rescues. I would hope anyone with a Golden would feel those same things no matter their dog's origin. 

I just wish there was not so much personal reading in to comments and I am talking about any time I have heard this conversation anywhere.

In general, proud owners of reputably bred dogs do not look down on rescues. Sure their are some uppity, better than you exceptions but I bet they are like that about more than their dog. On the other hand the people I personally know that rescue do not judge me or try to shame me for my decision to buy. Mostly they are curious about or unaware of reputable breeders do. Sure their are also some uppity, holier than thou rescue folks who have told me, "If you bought that dog, you killed one sitting in a shelter". 

Either end of that spectrum is not healthy for dogs or Goldens. We need both reputable breeders and rescues. We will always need both, unless it becomes illegal to breed, buy or have dogs at all. When rescues and breeders work together, it does powerful good for the breed.

Both are equally worthy so why feel guilt or conceit over a good and personal decision for your family?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I had always said that when Penny was gone, I would rescue a pair that had to stay together. That goal was not shared by my husband who had missed out on having a puppy because he was working. Now that he's retired he wanted a puppy. He was afraid of getting an older dog and then losing it within just a few years.

I have been discouraged with rescues because of the fencing requirements. AND, at the time I was checking the rescue site, their rules stated that they could come anytime and check on the dog and make sure all the requirements were being met. If not, they had the legal right to remove the dog. That didn't sit well with me.

Going to the "pound" is not an option. They are basically all bully breeds. I don't want a bully breed and my home owners insurance won't allow one. Neither do most of the campgrounds we go to. We are Golden lovers, thru and thru.

As you know, we went with the puppy/breeder. And we don't feel guilty. 

The bottom line is that each family has to determine what is best for them and not be unfairly influenced by people with a different agenda. We did what was best for us. Every dog needs a safe and loving home. That includes the babies.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

No one should ever feel guilty about going to a reputable breeder for a puppy. Everyone should want to have a happy, healthy puppy (though, things do happen... so it isn't a guarantee). There are two options in my view- rescuing or a reputable breeder. BYB are never an option, IMO. 
I try to educate and encourage people seeking out a puppy about reputable breeders and I think I have made a difference with quite a few people. I will continue to do so with my veterinary career. Especially with some of my friends/classmates- coming into vet school they had no idea that there were even good breeders out there. Now, they know what to look for and why health clearances are so vital.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

> *Does anyone ever feel guilty about getting a puppy from a breeder?*


Nope! 
Not in the least.

When I'm looking for a puppy there are specific traits and qualities I'm looking for.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I had many long talks with myself when I started looking for a purebred dog. I have been involved with rescue work for over 30yrs I have had many rescue dogs that have passed through my house some for a day or 2 others for a yr some old ones I kept until they passed on other drove me insane because of the abuse they endured and couldn't be placed for fear they would be further abused. I have to tell I do love a year when nothing comes up needing a home. 
I wanted to compete for titles in hunt something that is a little tricky with a mix breed dog. I have only had rescues and couldn't prove their breed so I figured that put me out of the running for titles especial in hunt which is what I wanted to compete in. So I decided that I have given enough of me to rescue that I could get 1 purebred dog and not feel too guilty. Since then I have added 3 rescues to my house.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

*Purebred Golden rescue puppy*

Here is a purebred Golden puppy that may still be available. The rescue, Good Dog Rescue, is out of Enfield, Connecticut but the pup is from Tennessee. There were three pups available but now they are down to one. I have fostered for two mixed breed rescues and neither one required a fence. I think it depends on the rescue. https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29734852/


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

canajo said:


> Here is a purebred Golden puppy that may still be available. The rescue, Good Dog Rescue, is out of Enfield, Connecticut but the pup is from Tennessee. There were three pups available but now they are down to one. I have fostered for two mixed breed rescues and neither one required a fence. I think it depends on the rescue. https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29734852/



He's adorable! I can't believe he's still available.


----------

